# Aviation Mecanical Watch



## jamie6 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I am looking for some advice, i was browsing the internet and and don't know how i came across it but saw this watch on eBay. although it may not be to everyone's taste it was love at first sight kind of thing for me and i was seriously determined to win it, now the watch is in my possession ( :yahoo: ) i was hoping to find out some more information on it. this is where i need help, does anybody have any information on this type of watch? like the age and the brand etc

Thank you in advance, i have uploaded 8 photos on my Flickr account, you just have to click the link to see them all.

Jamie

http://www.flickr.co...otos/jamiebray/


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Jamie, you came to the right place. I own a similar model to yours...

*Aviation, unjeweled Pin-pallet circa 1954.*










The watch was made for The Aviation Watch Co., Ltd., Leicester by Louis Newmark, Perfect Works Stafford Road, Croydon.

The earliest date I have found for the Aviation Watch Co., Ltd is 1938 when they were based in the building shown below on Tyrrell St., Leicester.










(photo taken in 2006 by D.McGuire)

By the 1950s Aviation had joined with The Services Watch Co., Ltd., & both were based at 27 Bede Street Leicester (see below). This would have been where your watch was dispatched from to whichever shop that sold it...










(photo taken in 2006 by D.McGuire)

I do not know if prior to this there had been any formal or informal connection between the two companies.

Sometime in the late 1950s the Aviation brand stopped being produced. I am not aware of any direct connection with the later range of Aviation branded chronographs that were made up from old Breitling stock by Mr Wajs (of Ollech & Wajs) in Switzerland, I can only presume he bought the rights to name :wink2:

BTW Newmark also supplied Services with a number of watches using the same style dial, including this one..

*Services** Challenge circa 1954.*










In fact that dial had been part of the "Services" line up since they were first produced in the mid 1920s...

*"Services" "**a**irman" **Swiss Made (by the Fleurier Watch Company),*

*15 Jewel 13 ligne movement, silver case, circa 1926/7.*










*"Services" **Competitor `24 hour Dial`, German Made (by Thiel Brothers Thuringia Germany), circa late 1920s/early 1930s*


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

& not only on wristwatches...










It`s actually one of my favourite dial styles


----------



## jamie6 (Feb 25, 2013)

* Mach 0.0013137 - Thank you very much for the information, was exactly what i was looking for, i think it was the watch dial style which lured me towards it,to me it just stands out from all other watches i see. I will be on the lookout for these watches in the future, i think i just got the watch bug!  I envision this to be an expensive but worthwhile journey in my life.... better not tell the wife!.*

*
*


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

You`re welcome & enjoy the ride :thumbsup:

BTW, I just remembered I had this photo of my Aviation with it`s original box & guarantee


----------



## adz313 (Feb 23, 2013)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> & not only on wristwatches...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some lovely looking pocket watches there, especially the one in the middle (IMO of course)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks, here it is with it`s original box...










also shown here in a late 1930s Services catalogue...










& here`s another wristwatch with the same dial, again with original box...

*"Services"** Despatch Rider `24 Hour Dial` made in Germany by Thiel Brothers Thuringia Germany, circa late 1920s*










Did I mention I really like this dial? :huh:


----------



## adz313 (Feb 23, 2013)

Edit: double post, iPhones and bad spelling!


----------



## adz313 (Feb 23, 2013)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Thanks, here it is with it`s original box...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The scout and the army pocket watch have to be my favourite from that catalogue, think one will have to be added to the future purchases list that is ever growing


----------

